# Rainbow Bridge Bunny



## Bunnyluv4eva (Nov 23, 2008)

:rose:Ilie there in my cageand try to sleep

But all I can dois look at you and start to weap

I open my eyes and see a light

I follow itwith greatfear and fright

I see my owner sad and cry

All I want to sayis why

In her eyeis a small little tear

I come back downto sayI'm here!:rose:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 7, 2008)

oh i am sorry... i found my self thinking, did my lop think that. because he died slowly...


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats a lovely poem 

Becca


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, It really means a lot to me! A Lot!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 19, 2008)

im glad it does!:biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 19, 2008)

That's such a wonderful poem. It's very sad though. But very good.



Karlee:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2008)

Did you have a bunny and lose it and were starting a thread about it? Or did you just write the poem and want to share it with us?

I ask because we have a thread where we keep poems and stuff and I'd be happy to merge this thread with that one for you so that your poem is always in our poem area and where people can find it.

You can find the area here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30114&forum_id=27

Just let me know and I'll merge this thread into that one for you (only mods and admins can do the merging).

Its a pretty poem - I love to write too...


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I really wanted (and still do) a bunny. And I looked around this site and found some poems about Rainbow Bridge. And in the beggining I didn't even know what Rainbow Bridge was until I started reading and I wondered, Oh wow Rainbow Bridge sounds really cool. So I liked it so much and I was happy.Then I justI started writing a poem about it. :rainbow:


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bunnyluv4eva wrote: *


> Well, I really wanted (and still do) a bunny. And I looked around this site and found some poems about Rainbow Bridge. And in the beggining I didn't even know what Rainbow Bridge was until I started reading and I wondered, Oh wow Rainbow Bridge sounds really cool. So I liked it so much and I was happy.Then I justI started writing a poem about it. :rainbow:


Thats really sweet :cry4:


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Becca, It really does mean a lot to me when people say "I like your poem". I'm really happy I know what Rainbow Bridge is, although some of my friends don't belive me. It makes me kind of mad. I just want to say "You'll find out that I'm telling the truth when you walk into Heaven and see your pets standing right there in front of your eyes."


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 26, 2008)

Bunnyluv4eva wrote:


> Thanks Becca, It really does mean a lot to me when people say "I like your poem". I'm really happy I know what Rainbow Bridge is, although some of my friends don't belive me. It makes me kind of mad. I just want to say "You'll find out that I'm telling the truth when you walk into Heaven and see your pets standing right there in front of your eyes."




I feel the same way. great poem i loved it.


xxx


----------

